# Teaching English Positions in Germany



## passthecrasins (Sep 22, 2016)

I am in the process of looking into teaching positions abroad. My girlfriend and I are currently teaching in public schools in the City of New York. We each have over three years of experience and would like to teach English in another country within the next year. We do not have any certifications for teaching English to non-native speakers. We are open to teaching any age level but we have New York Certifications for the American grades 6-12. Given the aforementioned information does anyone know of any places that might be interested in hiring one or both of us in Germany? At the moment we have found a school in Frankfurt that may be interested in hiring us within a few months but we have no further leads. 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

passthecrasins said:


> I am in the process of looking into teaching positions abroad. My girlfriend and I are currently teaching in public schools in the City of New York. We each have over three years of experience and would like to teach English in another country within the next year. We do not have any certifications for teaching English to non-native speakers. We are open to teaching any age level but we have New York Certifications for the American grades 6-12. Given the aforementioned information does anyone know of any places that might be interested in hiring one or both of us in Germany? At the moment we have found a school in Frankfurt that may be interested in hiring us within a few months but we have no further leads.
> 
> Thank you for your help.


What visa will you be on?

Do you have an EEA nationality?

If you are American only, it's unlikely that you will be able to get a work permit for teaching English.

The few North Americans I know who are/were teaching English in Germany are either dual American/European nationals, married to a German national (=on a spouse visa) or on a freelance visa.

The freelance visa seems the most likely way for you to go but you will each have to get one and health insurance might be relatively expensive on that.

Apart from that, I think it would be a good idea to get at least a basic TEFL qualification; it can be done in a weekend and if you shop around a bit it doesn't have to be pricey. Often, language schools will expect CELTA on top of that but I think you might be able to get away with skipping that one.

Good luck!


----------



## passthecrasins (Sep 22, 2016)

ALKB said:


> What visa will you be on?
> 
> Do you have an EEA nationality?
> 
> ...



We do not currently have EEA nationalities but we both qualify for an EEA nationality by birth. We are currently getting ready to apply to get EEA nationality. One school that is considering us does hire Americans on freelance visas, we currently know someone hired at the school under that type of visa.

Thanks for the TEFL tip. I'll do some research on it.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

passthecrasins said:


> We do not currently have EEA nationalities but we both qualify for an EEA nationality by birth. We are currently getting ready to apply to get EEA nationality.


Excellent!

That's really step number one - it will save you loads of money and will give you a social net in case things go pear-shaped.


----------

